# Fenris sector Imperial Navy BFG



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

I'm painting IN to add it to my SW battlefleet

here is what I have after few days

Bases ready at 90%










Ships with base color and preshading 












































Also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/search/label/Battlefleet Gothic


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love those bases! They look awesome. Nice to see some BFG, never played it but every time I see a fleet going for second hand I am tempted.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Secinded on the bases they're very well executed


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you
I've made tem almost same as for my SW battlefleet before


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Your models make me really want to collect and play, shame i've never been able to find an opponant. I love the SW iconography on the base its a brilliant touch


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you
Here you can find whole SW fleet
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/07/battlebarge-pride-of-fenris-and.html


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome...you really have a great painting skill! I saw your SW fleet on Specialist-Arms...jawdropping!!!


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is some final general work on ships - now most important part detailing and weathering.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

great work makes me want to collect, love the icons on the bases great touch, plus rep


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you - still thinking how should I do names on bases


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap dude that work is amazing.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are fantastic. I love the bases, and the attention to detail is amazing.

Rev


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Love basis. Never seen a BFG plug, but really liking it.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is newest additions to my Battlefleet Gothic collection

Cobra Squadron









Sword Frigate Squadron










Dictator Class Cruiser - Sky Warrior










Lunar Class Cruiser - Tireless Spirit 








Fenris Sector Support Fleet 









Also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/08/fenris-sector-support-fleet.html


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow they are just awesome everything about them just awesome! base is insane and the detailing on the ships crackin! +rep!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love em!


----------

